# PTO Troubleshooting



## Larry Gray (Apr 16, 2020)

My 4035 mahindra pto works until you put the tractor in gear then it blows the fuse ,it does it in forward and reverse


----------



## Larry Gray (Apr 16, 2020)

Larry Gray said:


> My 4035 mahindra pto works until you put the tractor in gear then it blows the fuse ,it does it in forward and reverse


----------

